# Office dress code for women?



## MissJ2569 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello,

I am starting a new job in two weeks time in Abu Dhabi and I was wondering what the dress code for women in the office was like? I imagine it might be slightly more conservative, but if anyone can give me more information/any specifics that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd say it's like most offices around the world. What sort of company will you working for and what do you do?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

My employer in Abu Dhabi has a dress code that includes no cleavage, nothing above the knee, not sleeveless, that sort of thing. So possibly a bit more conservative than you are used to. I have been here many years so am still surprised when I see short sleeves or tight clothing as it does offend the locals.
Some employers here also specify closed shoes and no sandals (although mine does not). 
I wear pants/trousers or below the knee pencil skirt with a 3/4 or full sleeve shirt. I have a jacket and/or shawl with me most days as the air con is a bit fierce.


----------

